# Question about Homemade Mini Wood Plane (For Leather)



## cabomhn (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I was hoping to make a couple small wooden planes (these suckers are tiny, maybe 4" long or so) that have a rounded body, made from a one piece construction. I was wondering if there are any special tools that can be purchased to help cut out the sections to allow for the blade to fit through ,etc. I've never made anything like these but I figured someone on here might have made moldings planes or have some experience to point me in the right direction towards making something like these. Still am trying to figure out how these blades get secured in here, since these don't seem to have the typical "frog" like other japanese style planes. Would definitely welcome any help in the right direction!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2017)

The blade is held in with a wedge, they are adjusted with a little mallet. There is a Facebook group for hand plane building, restoring, and collecting that would be a good resource for you for a project like that.


----------



## Brink (Nov 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> The blade is held in with a wedge, they are adjusted with a little mallet. There is a Facebook group for hand plane building, restoring, and collecting that would be a good resource for you for a project like that.



But one of the admins is a jerk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2017)

Brink said:


> But one of the admins is a jerk



He does monkey around a lot...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2017)

Brink said:


> But one of the admins is a jerk


Yep and another hates pine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2017)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69096&cat=1,42524

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> The blade is held in with a wedge, they are adjusted with a little mallet. There is a Facebook group for hand plane building, restoring, and collecting that would be a good resource for you for a project like that.



Sounds great! And also sounds like I may know of the admins haha. What is the name of the group?


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 10, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69096&cat=1,42524



Ah! Thanks, that looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 10, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> Sounds great! And also sounds like I may know of the admins haha. What is the name of the group?



I just added you to it. 
Handplane building , restoring and collecting

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 10, 2017)

Brink said:


> I just added you to it.
> Handplane building , restoring and collecting



Awesome, thanks! I will check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------

